# Hahahahaa....on craigslist....for sale 6.4 pound TEACUP chihuahua lolol



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

They had listing for a teacup chihuahua. chihuuahua, and chi-weenie. If the teacup weighs 6.4 I wonder what the chihuahua weighs? lol

I know there's no such thing as a teacup but what people consider a teacup is definitely not over 6 pounds.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

omg! that's too funny!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I've seen ads like that, those people must be used to big dogs and think anything under 10 lbs. is tea-cup. silly, silly people.


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

:laughing5: Oh come on... lets give them a break ....they just don't know the difference between a tea cup and a coffee mug....


----------



## Jodie (Jul 20, 2009)

lol.. I get asked all the time if mine are teacups.. I'm always like uuuh no.. They are just regular lil chi's... Some people are to funny..


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I get asked if Bailey is a teacup everywhere we go... I tell them how there are no teacups and they look at me like I've lost my mind. lol Some people are just really dumb!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

T2woman said:


> :laughing5: Oh come on... lets give them a break ....they just don't know the difference between a tea cup and a coffee mug....


LOL!!! too right,. 

What the hell is a chi-weenie!!??x


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

chi-weenie.. cross between a wiener dog and a chi. 

That is rather funny though.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

thats hilarious 
why do people advertise chis as tea cup they really are thick! and 6 lb something o my goodness!thats practically a monster lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

princesslisa31 said:


> thats hilarious
> why do people advertise chis as tea cup they really are thick! and 6 lb something o my goodness!thats practically a monster lol


I guess since Tabitha is 3 lb, that makes her a "demitasse"! LOL I should call her "Demi"!


----------

